# Autodesk® Quantity Takeoff 2010



## محمد مطر (28 سبتمبر 2009)

Autodesk® Quantity Takeoff 2010







info:
Autodesk® Quantity Takeoff cost estimating software helps cost estimators collect and synchronize multiformat design data and high-quality images, providing comprehensive support and enabling a smoother design-to-cost workflow. Use Autodesk Quantity Takeoff to leverage property data to automatically or manually measure, count, and price various building objects.
System Requirements

* Microsoft® Windows® XP Professional or Microsoft® Windows Vista® operating system
* Intel® Pentium® 4 processor, 800 MHz 32-bit(x86) or 64-bit(x64) (faster processor recommended)
* 2 GB RAM (4 GB or more recommended)
* 550 MB free disk space for installation
* 1,024 x 768 XVGA color display
* Microsoft® Internet Explorer® 6 or higher
* Mouse, trackball, or compatible pointing device

Autodesk® Quantity Takeoff software enables the effective quantification of design data for use in estimating construction costs, enabling you to collect and synchronize design data and streamline cost-estimation processes.​
DOWNLOAD LINKS


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=L50DYFU9 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2NL34U80 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QJOHFGE4 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FVIUJMSL 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RH0X1PZR 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MDG3JOV0 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ILVC4OH5 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=P2M3GXMT 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BIN8INER 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1H4FKBEQ 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OS5849DO 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WZVCZEP7 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZOFWFRMO
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=T6AIK6RN 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=I3BB4XTN 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RZAHWRSU


----------



## bolbol (9 أكتوبر 2009)

جميل جداً يا أخي
ألف ألف شكر


----------



## mnmr68 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

عزيزي شكرا اولا علي البرنامج و لكن اين الكي و السيريال و طريقة فك الكراك للاهمية و شكرا


----------



## m_owies (11 أكتوبر 2009)

thnx, but How to activate the product ?


----------



## Lavareef (27 أكتوبر 2009)

The product is a trial version for only 30 days.
Would you please upload the crack ,please? because I need it so much

Thank you


----------



## محمد مطر (29 أكتوبر 2009)

سأبحث عنه، وإن شاء الله أجده


----------



## attractive6 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا إلك .. بس ما فيني نزل البرنامج لأنو على الميجاأبلود .. ممكن رابط لغير الميجاأبلود لأنو محجوب هون .. أو لو ممكن حدا يرفعو على غير موقع .. مع التحية


----------



## محمد مطر (10 نوفمبر 2009)

هذه روابط أخرى على رابيد شير، علماً أن البرنامج لا يحوي كراك، لكنه يعمل كاملا لمدة 30 يوماً، وحالما توفر الكراك سأضعه هنا إن شاء الله:
PASSWORD - NeedZ
http://rs23tg.rapidshare.com/files/1.../nzaqtf2k9.r00
http://rs57cg.rapidshare.com/files/1.../nzaqtf2k9.rar
http://rs57gc.rapidshare.com/files/1.../nzaqtf2k9.r02
http://rs55cg.rapidshare.com/files/1.../nzaqtf2k9.r06
http://rs8tg.rapidshare.com/files/10.../nzaqtf2k9.r03
http://rs53gc.rapidshare.com/files/1.../nzaqtf2k9.r04
http://rs44tg.rapidshare.com/files/1.../nzaqtf2k9.r01
http://rs54tl2.rapidshare.com/files/.../nzaqtf2k9.r08
http://rs5l32.rapidshare.com/files/1.../nzaqtf2k9.r07
http://rs4gc2.rapidshare.com/files/1.../nzaqtf2k9.r05
http://rs10l33.rapidshare.com/files/.../nzaqtf2k9.r10
http://rs36gc2.rapidshare.com/files/.../nzaqtf2k9.r09


----------



## محمد مطر (10 نوفمبر 2009)

هذه روابط أخرى على رابيد شير، علماً أن البرنامج لا يحوي كراك، لكنه يعمل كاملا لمدة 30 يوماً:82:، وحالما توفر الكراك سأضعه هنا إن شاء الله:
PASSWORD - NeedZ
http://rs23tg.rapidshare.com/files/1.../nzaqtf2k9.r00
http://rs57cg.rapidshare.com/files/1.../nzaqtf2k9.rar
http://rs57gc.rapidshare.com/files/1.../nzaqtf2k9.r02
http://rs55cg.rapidshare.com/files/1.../nzaqtf2k9.r06
http://rs8tg.rapidshare.com/files/10.../nzaqtf2k9.r03
http://rs53gc.rapidshare.com/files/1.../nzaqtf2k9.r04
http://rs44tg.rapidshare.com/files/1.../nzaqtf2k9.r01
http://rs54tl2.rapidshare.com/files/.../nzaqtf2k9.r08
http://rs5l32.rapidshare.com/files/1.../nzaqtf2k9.r07
http://rs4gc2.rapidshare.com/files/1.../nzaqtf2k9.r05
http://rs10l33.rapidshare.com/files/.../nzaqtf2k9.r10
http://rs36gc2.rapidshare.com/files/.../nzaqtf2k9.r09


----------



## magnum1272003 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

Thank you a lot , we are waiting for Activation method


----------



## attractive6 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

أخ محمد .. الروابط التي وضعتها (رابيد شير) هي للنسخة 2009 من البرنامج .. و تحتوي كراك و أنا استخدمها و تعمل ممتازة .. لكن لا أستطيع تحميل 2010 لأن الروابط على الميجا أبلود .. بانتظار مساعدتك .. مع التحية


----------



## attractive6 (22 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ..
لا روابط جديدة على غير الميجا أبلود ؟


----------



## m_owies (25 يناير 2010)

attractive6 قال:


> أخ محمد .. الروابط التي وضعتها (رابيد شير) هي للنسخة 2009 من البرنامج .. و تحتوي كراك و أنا استخدمها و تعمل ممتازة .. لكن لا أستطيع تحميل 2010 لأن الروابط على الميجا أبلود .. بانتظار مساعدتك .. مع التحية



رجاء أخي الكريم ان ترفعها على 4shared لآن الكثيريين لايستطيعون التحميل من الميجا أبلود 
رجاء ان تستجيب للطلب اخى الكريم لاني (واعتقد معى كثيرون ) فى امس الحاجة للبرنامج.

شكرا مع دعواتى وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## attractive6 (1 فبراير 2010)

تحياتي .. شو يا جماعة ؟! ما في حدا بدو ينزل نسخة البرنامج 2010 على غير الميجا أبلود مشان نقدر نحملها ؟


----------



## محمد مطر (3 فبراير 2010)

في الوقت الحالي لا أستطيع رفعها لموقع آخر، ولم أتمكن من الحصول على الكراك الخاص بها....
إنما وجدت بعض المواقع تبيع الكراك بيعاً بحدود 20 دولار..
رأيي أن ننتظر حتى يتاح مجانا
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## خالد سعد هراس (9 فبراير 2010)

الحمد لله


----------



## essa2000eg (17 فبراير 2010)

طيب يعنى يا شباب اهل السعودية يعملوا ايه ياريت حد يرد علينا ويحاول يساعد ورجاء لكل الموقع بلاش الميجا ابلود فى مواقع كتيير مفتوحة واحسن منه زى ميديافاير
وبعدين الروابك التى على الرابيدشير اتمسحت يعنى الوضع اصبح صعب جدا


----------



## أديب السعيدي (1 يونيو 2010)

أخي العزيز الروابط كلها لا تعمل


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (2 يونيو 2010)

هل من الممكن لصاحب الموضوع ان يحدثنا على ماهية البرنامج 
كيفية التعامل مع هل توجد ملفات تعليم له اوكتب تعليميه
وماهى اهميته بالنسبه للمهندس المدنى 
شكرا جزيلا لصاحب الموضوع


----------



## أديب السعيدي (2 يونيو 2010)

nothing is working


----------



## hatem.elbehairy (2 يونيو 2010)

would you please upload the links one more time, all the links are not working


----------



## هاشم حسن (3 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

عيني الروابط موجودة على موقع الأوتو دسك

لكن المهم هو الكراك


----------



## ahmed abdelaal (4 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## م وضاح (29 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## Eng_ABDELBASET (11 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل الطيب


----------



## م كراجة (6 يناير 2011)

هل من الممكن رفعه على موقع آخر غير مغا أب لواد لأن الموقع محجوب في السعودية


----------



## noor-noor (13 أغسطس 2011)

الروابط لاتعمل عندي؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## wagih khalid (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*
الروابط تحتاج لتفعيل
:19:

*​


----------



## freedom2000 (9 نوفمبر 2012)

ياريت لو حد عنده النسخة يرفعها لنا


----------



## hamedodah (20 سبتمبر 2013)

:28:


----------

